# Lady Evans Viscount 800



## jd56 (May 15, 2012)

This is in my backyard and am wondering what anyone knows about this bike.
Evans Viscount 800 tank bike.
strange looking tank and weird looking truss bars. Evan Action Springer??

Your thoughts on what it is before I consider an offer.
And yes I'm interested in the Flightliner as well.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/3017100310.html

All help is more than what I have now.


----------



## jpromo (May 15, 2012)

Pick it up John! Is it 125$ or 225$? The second would be a little more questionable, personally, on a ladies bike but that Evans-Action is one of the most unique springers made. It's awesome just to look at. Somebody has got just the fork on RRB for over 300$. No bites yet but it's definitely worth the purchase price of this bike here.

That would be Evans formerly known as Evans-Colson after they bought out Colson. They were manufactured in my backyard, Plymouth, MI, from 1954-1962. He's probably correct on the age of that one--1959-60 era after they dropped Colson from their name. Being in the metro-Detroit area, Evans got GM designer Harley Earl to design for them as leverage to get the Colson contact. You can definitely see his touch in the unique square fenders among other things (think side-by-side '58 Chevy headlight/fenders).


----------



## Nickinator (May 15, 2012)

jd56 said:


> This is in my backyard and am wondering what anyone knows about this bike.
> Evans Viscount 800 tank bike.
> strange looking tank and weird looking truss bars. Evan Action Springer??
> 
> ...




I have never seen that tank before on a evans-colson and id buy it if i were you asap


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2012)

So any idea on the value?
I assume you are saying $125 is worth the drive?
Wonder if this tank ever had a light
The front springer is a unique style. I have never seen one like this.
Is that unique to the evans / colson?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpromo (May 16, 2012)

I've never seen that tank either but Evans usually had fenderlights, so with the springer, they may have made them available with tanklights instead so they didn't bounce around when riding. And yeah, the springer is unique to the little company that could almost.


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2012)

Im thinking of offering $75 for the evan and another $50 for the ladies flightliner.
Probably wont accept that. 
Again what would pay for the evans?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2012)

*Still on the fence on the Evans*

So I still need some help here. been told to jump on the bike and ride like hell....well, not exactly put that way.
But, how rare is this evans-colson and what are they worth in this condition. I really don't need another ladies bike but a rare one can always find room in the shop. just means one of the others will have to sleep outside...poor girl.

So the asking price is $125, the seller says he's gotten an offer from a collector at $75. That seems fair but, I need your input.....soon.
getting ready to go on vacation and won't be back for a week and I'd hate to find that I let one get away.

I also have aother bike on order that I haven't paid for yet so funds are tight.


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2012)

jd,your lucky I dont live near it.It would already have been at my place while you rposting and thinking about it.lol


----------



## Nickinator (May 16, 2012)

jd56 said:


> So I still need some help here. been told to jump on the bike and ride like hell....well, not exactly put that way.
> But, how rare is this evans-colson and what are they worth in this condition. I really don't need another ladies bike but a rare one can always find room in the shop. just means one of the others will have to sleep outside...poor girl.
> 
> So the asking price is $125, the seller says he's gotten an offer from a collector at $75. That seems fair but, I need your input.....soon.
> ...




go 100.00 on it there are 2 different evanaction springers, that 1 is the 2nd one made heres a pick of the first made evanaction and the 2nd.


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2012)

meeting him in the morning... Thanks Vince and Jason for your input...we wants more than I'm offering so I guess I'll have to bend a bit. Someone else is heading that way tomorrow morning so I need to get there before he does if I  need to have it. Which I don't but I love the springer.


----------



## Uniblab (May 16, 2012)

I love that springer! Does anyone know if most forks will interchange between a boys and a girls bike? (assuming that the tires are the same size)


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2012)

here is a google image of the mens version







here is a link to a cabe article about the evns-colson that adam commented on.
Note the tank on the Viscount 400....looks to have a tanklight??

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11093-evans-bicycle


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2012)

good luck,hoping you get it.


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2012)

I GOT...PICS SOON

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2012)

So here it is.
2 bike deal.
59 Lady Evans Evanaction springer Viscount 800.
All original. Graphics are faded but visible.
Missing the front dome and bottom plate on the tank.
And a
61 higgins flightliner painted virls bike.
Battery tray like new.
All the chrome has been silver painted. Must be something the original owner wanted covered up.

Still $150 for  both.




















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (May 17, 2012)

im glad you picked it up it is a very unique bike.


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2012)

I was disappointed to see that there was a front lens or plate and bottom access plate missing on the on the tank.
Most google images I found with this springer has a welded bracket on the top of the springer housing to mount a can light. This does not have one.
The horn is there and only a button for that mounted in the tail top of the tank.
Not sure how a battery would have been secured in the tank.
I now must find the bezel or cover....anyone got one?

Also can someone look up this serial and give some info....please
E048109626. 
With New Departure coaster brake hub. No markings that I can see on the hub.

Is the 800 series a rarer find than the 400 and 700 Viscount.

Adamtinkerer are you out there? I read that you have a collection of these Evans'.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uniblab (May 17, 2012)

Sha-weet! Glad you gotted thems. Espeshully the virls bike LOL


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2012)

dang cell phone....spelling is not one of it's better qualities. Daggum fat fingers!!


----------

